# Nessa needs help!



## DatJerseyDyme (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Nikkos!  Nessa sent me a message telling me that she could not log on to the forum..I think she forgot her pw or something..is there anyway you could email it to her or something.  I think she REALLY wants to get back on to the forum!  Thanks!


----------



## SVT (Oct 27, 2003)

Has she tried the "Send Password" function on the logon screen? I think you just enter your screen name and then your password is sent to your email address.


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (Oct 27, 2003)

I'll email her and ask her!


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (Oct 27, 2003)

This is the exact message from Nessa:

"Yes, I did somehow, they are not sending that to me. I tried that exactly 7 times, my email inbox didn't have any of that, can you pm nikos,Allandra,or Pebbles about this I am so desperate. "


----------



## Allandra (Oct 27, 2003)

Please tell Nessa that I'll check it out for her.  Please ask her to check her e-mail soon.


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 27, 2003)

This is a "lesson" for the rest of you girls. I found out that Nessa has spam protection on her email account. If the sender is in your address book then the email gets delivered directly to your mailbox. However if it is the first email that hits your account then a confirmation link is sent back to the sender so that the sender can verify that they are real people and not some spammer. 

What happened with Nessa is that she asked for her new password and the board did send it back to her. However her anti-spam filter did not crecognize the email address and requested confirmation. I had to manually go and confirm the message myself so that she can receive the email.

Please note that if you have such anti-spam measures and want to receive messages from our board the sender email address is info at longhaircareforum dot com.

Nikos


----------



## Nessa (Oct 27, 2003)

thanks DatJerseyDyme, for posting. Thank You Allandra for the password. 

Yes dimoupolous you are right.  Thank You very much, everyone


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (Oct 27, 2003)

You're quite welcome honey!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 28, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

